# Games you've spent >1000 hours playing



## eltaro (Mar 12, 2013)

Most likely because you were stoned. Gran Turismo 5 for me. Diablo and StarCraft probably come close.


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 12, 2013)

call of duty 4 modern warfare.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 12, 2013)

Tetris 0.0


----------



## ROFLhacks (Mar 12, 2013)

Natural Selection 2,Chivalry Medieval Warfare and Counter-Strike GO


----------



## cocakola (Mar 12, 2013)

Borderlands 1 & 2


----------



## VirtualHerd (Mar 12, 2013)

played far cry over and over. loved using the sniper rifle


----------



## rooky1985 (Mar 12, 2013)

Fallout 3 and New Vegas


----------



## stumps (Mar 12, 2013)

battlefield, all of them. Doing borderlands now


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Mar 12, 2013)

Castlevania Symphony of the Night, Lament of Innocence, Curse of Darkness.
The Final Fantasy series. Got 100+ hour games on memory cards on most of them. Some cartridges too.
The original Legend of Zelda. I still bust it out and blow through it from time to time. 25 years under my belt on that one lol.
That covers consoles.
When it comes down to PC games I've spent far too many hours on Diablo 2 as well. What takes the cake on PC games for me though would be good old Ultima Online. Pretty much the grand daddy of Mmos. I know for a fact I've spent at least a good 1000+ hours there.


----------



## sunni (Mar 12, 2013)

world of warcraft ive spent 5 fucking years playing that game........literally almost every day, ive never ran out of wow time, except i took a recent 2 month break


----------



## dimebag87 (Mar 12, 2013)

battlefield


----------



## be ez (Mar 12, 2013)

Definitely GT5.... It was pretty traumatic when my ps3 crashed and I lost all my cars


----------



## smok3h (Mar 12, 2013)

Counter-strike... I've been playing that for ohhhh 12 years (crazy to think it's been that long).

But I kind of quit playing it. I still jump on every now and then... usually late at night and i'm really drunk.


----------



## Afghankushgrower (Mar 12, 2013)

Diablo 2, runescape for the PC consumed my soul for many years only games i ever got into for 1000 hrs + my rune account had 73 days lol. but BOP's 2 has me now have 3 days in it so far work more now family life etc not enough time to play now a days its not fair!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 12, 2013)

Monster Truck Maddness


----------



## biglungs (Mar 13, 2013)

TMNT for NES seriously find me one person who can beat that game without game genie been playing it for the past 24 yrs


----------



## TheMan13 (Mar 13, 2013)

I've spent well over 1k on the Battlefield myself. Funny how many ganja gurus frequent the Battlefield. I know of at least one well known int'l breeder whom is active in a gaming clan in Europe. Actually my clan is int'l and based in Sweden.


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Mar 13, 2013)

I spend that much on any madden football game i play modern warfare 3 everyday


----------



## oldesthippy (Mar 13, 2013)

DIABLO 2 then 3 so cool but my desktop took a shit so now its SUPER MARIO bros. WII best on Hash imho


----------



## mamahippy (Mar 13, 2013)

it's crazy i know but hubby and i are addicted to playing super mario bros.....wii can't play when we are straight---hell no the more fucked up we are the better we play. it's kinda hilarious actually- we damn near beat bowswers ass when we had some hash!!! damn i was good. lol we are not doing it cause everyone else is or that we get bored(cannot get bored here) we really just plain ass enjoy it. there's a song that was out i think last summer and one of the lines is about having fun...and we don't even have to try. that is the theme to our piece of land!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2013)

Diablo 2

Fallout 2, 3, New Vegas

The Elder Scrolls, III, IV, V

Contra, Contra 3

Pirates, Pirates GOLD, Sid Meier's Pirates

Minecraft

Counter Strike

Team Fortress 1

Pokemon Blue

Gauntlet, Gauntlet Legends

Super Ghouls N' Ghosts 

Doom, Doom 2, Final Doom

Soul Caliber

Halo 1

Resident Evil, Resident Evil 2, Resident Evil 4

Dynasty Warriors 4

GTA San andreas

Final Fantasy Tactics

Castlevania SOTN

Monster Rancher

Chrono Trigger

Mario 64

Crazy Taxi

N2O

Roller Coaster Tycoon


----------



## mamahippy (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Diablo 2
> 
> Fallout 2, 3, New Vegas
> 
> ...




holy shit! that's one heelva of alot of frickin' games--when do you have time to go potty-gotta take a shit sometime...lol don't hold it in that is not healthy! have fun!


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 13, 2013)

super smash bros. melee

elder scrolls iv

World of warcraft

sonic the hedgehog 3 & knuckles


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 13, 2013)

holy shit, monster rancher, that was my jumpoff dude... i gotta go get the rom now!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> holy shit, monster rancher, that was my jumpoff dude... i gotta go get the rom now!


You ever make a list of what monsters you had on your CD's? lol


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 13, 2013)

eve and battlefield 2142. I quit eve and cant get 2142 to run anymore. BF3 is ok but i dont like the flying physics as much.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 13, 2013)

My play time on final fantasy11 is over 1000 days... 
Played WoW for 4-5 years...


----------



## smok3h (Mar 13, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> My play time on final fantasy11 is over 1000 days...


So you've literally spent nearly three years of your life playing one game.


----------



## tumorhead (Mar 13, 2013)

Ultima Online.

Darkfall Online.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 13, 2013)

Dune II 

UT goty

Americas Army

Atlantica Online


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 13, 2013)

battlefield is the only game I play. mad intense when high. can do some funny team killing as well. doubt I would have even 500 hours on it though


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Age of Empires 2 + the Conquerers expansion, favorite game of all time, they're actually rereleasing it through Steam next month! 

Abes Odyssey on Playstation 

Battlefield 2


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 13, 2013)

smok3h said:


> So you've literally spent nearly three years of your life playing one game.


That's sense the game launched in Oct 2003 in North America. Ive been playing it ever sense then.


----------



## Mookjong (Mar 13, 2013)

Cheyaa D2!! I played that shit for years, well botted that shit for years!! US east classic. I had the best Martel de fer on the realm sold it for like $150 cash iirc.


No Socom 2/3 players? I firmly believe that Socom would have been what COD is today if they didn't completely fuck up 4. It's what happen when you take away controller settings... I wish another 3rd person shooter would come out, first person is just not as tactical. Man there are so many things about Socom 2 I liked. Being able to pick your fucking teams for one!! Who the hell thought of that gay matchmaking of COD. I hate it!! I'd straight up start playing COD is you could do clan wars like Socom. 

Battlefield 3 freaking rocks!! I haven't spent 1k hours though.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 13, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> My play time on final fantasy11 is over 1000 days...
> Played WoW for 4-5 years...


a lesser man would be to afraid to admit such truths, i commend you +rep.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 13, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Age of Empires 2 + the Conquerers expansion, favorite game of all time, they're actually rereleasing it through Steam next month!
> 
> Abes Odyssey on Playstation
> 
> Battlefield 2


haha yes all 3 great games!


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 13, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> a lesser man would be to afraid to admit such truths, i commend you +rep.


lol thanks. Really its not that much, considering I use to be a really bad insomniac. I was lucky to get 1-2 hours sleep a night. So I would just play, didn't have anything better to do back then.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2013)

mamahippy said:


> holy shit! that's one heelva of alot of frickin' games--when do you have time to go potty-gotta take a shit sometime...lol don't hold it in that is not healthy! have fun!


I can't say that I truly clocked 1000 hrs on all of those games but it felt like it, and besides I played most of those years ago when I was still a kid. 

For sure D2 though, been playing off and on for over a decade.


----------



## AltarNation (Mar 13, 2013)

I put a lot of time in on Quake 3, probably close to that.

Definitely put in more than that on Starcraft. Probably same on Diablo II.

I also played the mmorpg Asheron's Call for like three years maybe, and played near-daily, usually for 4-8 hour blocks.

Played most of the rpg's mentioned above to completion but definitely didn't put 1000 hours in. For me to hit 1000 hours, a game needs strong multiplayer replayability. There really are so few games that hooked me to that degree though. Racking my brain, but... yeah, I'm pretty sure I just listed them.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 13, 2013)

AltarNation said:


> I put a lot of time in on Quake 3, probably close to that.
> 
> Definitely put in more than that on Starcraft. Probably same on Diablo II.
> 
> ...


I use to play quake 3 a hell of a lot too. Just found out a week ago about quake live (boy was I late to that party), pretty cool to play again tho.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 13, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> That's sense the game launched in Oct 2003 in North America. Ive been playing it ever sense then.


Yeah I understand that. I'm not judging either, but isn't it crazy to think you've literally spent three years of your life playing one video game?


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 13, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Yeah I understand that. I'm not judging either, but isn't it crazy to think you've literally spent three years of your life playing one video game?


I think it's crazy one game kept my interest as it did to allow me to log in so many hours... Years.. lol. Honestly tho, ask any hardcore mmoer dedicated to their game and they will tell you they put in a much time as humanly possible.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 13, 2013)

WoW has been going for almost as long and the dedication some of those people have is insane. I would still be playing that if my guild didn't disband. I lost the motivation to play it after that.

I didn't put as much time into WoW, but probably a solid year playtime none the less. I even flew to Texas to meet up with a bunch of my WoW friends.... Ahh good times!


----------



## jazzraill (Mar 15, 2013)

the elder scrolls series. 1000+ hours for each! but skyrim is the badass one.


----------



## wascaptain (Mar 28, 2013)

chess. got hooked in the 70s


----------



## Dannoo93 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gears of war and call of duty 4 are mine


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 29, 2013)

counter strike, WoW, diablo2, simcity, doom, shining force


----------



## hanedizzle (Apr 2, 2013)

elderscorlls games from original to skyrim is well over 1000 combined for me, FF7 -11, lots of hours logged there as well,
battlefield 2 and 3 combined 1206 hours.
Killzone 3 exactly 438 hours
Call of duty franchise well over 1000 hours.
Lord of The Rings online ive been playing for 2 years strait, couldnt even imagine the hours ive logged there.
Legend of Zelda holds a a special place in my heart and i always play it through once a year. I still have my original gameboy!!! that thing has been with me since kindergarten!!!

man theres not many hours left in there for actually living..... damnit im a nerd


----------



## silasraven (Apr 2, 2013)

dude nothings changed, their still playing super Mario, gotta say its gotten better color and details since the 80 and 90's.


----------



## Total Head (Apr 2, 2013)

biglungs said:


> TMNT for NES seriously find me one person who can beat that game without game genie been playing it for the past 24 yrs


that FUCKING seaweed


----------



## 1itsme (Apr 4, 2013)

shaiya 5 years =/


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 4, 2013)

Laser Blast by Activision for Atari 2600 24 hrs straight (no pause button).I gave up out of hunger for eggs n sausage.....

Anyone?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BD46ziWubM

Anyone?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpcf6BHNIss

Oh forget it...............


----------



## Anotherlover (Apr 4, 2013)

not played for quite some time.

Last games I spent ages on:

Ultima 9
Half life
Riven 
Unreal


----------



## Nizza (Apr 4, 2013)

diablo 2 xpac pc
starcraft broodwar pc
cod modern warfare 2 ps3
heroes of might and magic 3 pc
call of duty black ops ps3


----------



## vilify (Apr 4, 2013)

games i still play:
counter strike:source
dota 1/2
wc3 

games i dont:
runescape (dont judge me)


----------



## echelon1k1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Commander Keen - ms-dos!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 5, 2013)

Dos!
My bud and I used to play Hover in windows 95.
We would get stoned and play for hours.
One night I thought we had C02 poisoning, we felt nauseous and wobbly.
Later read about 3D games and the effect it causes on the brain.

[video=youtube;CohQ-fmgkNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CohQ-fmgkNU[/video]


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Diablo, Diablo 2 w/ LOD expansion, Starcraft - no doubt in my mind on any of those three.


----------



## slightlytoasted (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> Diablo, Diablo 2 w/ LOD expansion, Starcraft - no doubt in my mind on any of those three.


I've easily spent 1000 hrs on starcraft I &II


----------



## calicat (Apr 5, 2013)

So many but the last few years WOW.


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

slightlytoasted said:


> I've easily spent 1000 hrs on starcraft I &II


Hahaha, always a good choice - I've yet to play II, was waiting for them to re-balance it a bit as I was told it's similar to the first in terms of being lopsided units vs power vs cost, just like Terran is unbeatable in the first if utilized properly.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 5, 2013)

I played Diablo in win 95 and Descent.
Those were both sorta dos games. 
Cyrix 133 processor and 128mb of ram.


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I played Diablo in win 95 and Descent.
> Those were both sorta dos games.
> Cyrix 133 processor and 128mb of ram.


One day, I may have to take a pic of my original laptop/gaming machine. Was a PS Note 20MHZ with 4mb of ram (which got upgrade to 8, then 16 mb ... haha)


----------



## Anotherlover (Apr 5, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I played Diablo in win 95 and Descent.
> Those were both sorta dos games.
> Cyrix 133 processor and 128mb of ram.


Holy hell I forgot about Diablo 1 and 2.
Diablo 2 I finished about 5 times (no cheating).


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> One day, I may have to take a pic of my original laptop/gaming machine. Was a PS Note 20MHZ with 4mb of ram (which got upgrade to 8, then 16 mb ... haha)


WOW! That's a real speedster!


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> WOW! That's a real speedster!


haha ... DR-DOS 3.x.. then MS-DOS 5.0, 6.0, 6.2.. Windows 3.1, Windows 3.1 for workgroups.. and that's all she wrote, haven't turned it on in forever, but I could run Harpoon II on it... circa 91' or 92'..


----------



## squarepush3r (Apr 5, 2013)

in chronological order

Warcraft 3 (retired)
WOW (retired)
Heroes Of Newerth - current game, MOBA type format


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 5, 2013)

I remember the Atari (pong) game then I think 78ish my sis and I were given the choice for Christmas: A TI-99 or a bunch of smaller gifts.
We picked the 3mhz TI-99. 
Then years later the Commodore 64.
A few years later I was in tech school and my housemate had a Apple laptop. That was like 1982
Pretty amazing for that point in time.


----------



## Figong (Apr 5, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I remember the Atari (pong) game then I think 78ish my sis and I were given the choice for Christmas: A TI-99 or a bunch of smaller gifts.
> We picked the 3mhz TI-99.
> Then years later the Commodore 64.
> A few years later I was in tech school and my housemate had a Apple laptop. That was like 1982
> Pretty amazing for that point in time.


Oh yeah, no doubt.. it's amazing how things have changed


----------



## Sheepdawg (Apr 5, 2013)

Counter Strike: Source - 1242 hours, And Left 4 Dead 2 is fast approaching the 1000hr mark(969hr).

For those of you that PC game on Steam, here is a nifty little tool to make you hate your life more(or less i suppose)
http://www.lambentstew.com/webblog/miniproject/steamanalysis/steam_time/

Heres my total readout lol
http://www.lambentstew.com/webblog/miniproject/steamanalysis/steam_time/Sheepdawg
lol 4100 hours on gaming. 170+ days of my life wasted on Steam alone.


----------



## diet coke (Apr 5, 2013)

poker for money


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 6, 2013)

diet coke said:


> poker for money


Have you been successful?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 6, 2013)

Total Head said:


> that FUCKING seaweed


No man, the fucking Technodrome, or did you not get that far yet?


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Only 3 games come to mind. FF7, FF8 and The original and best mordern warfare: COD4!!!!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> world of warcraft ive spent 5 fucking years playing that game........literally almost every day, ive never ran out of wow time, except i took a recent 2 month break


doesn't it literally count all the hours you ever played for a character.

Lets see from the beginning lol?

Super Mario brothers
Super Mario world
Mario cart
Mega mans
sonic 
Amry men
amy men air assault 
lol... jk

but i really played Halo 2 the most, i think more then any game, well I played a lot of COD 4, And i played as shitload of the original star craft with its endless mini-games thanks to a sweet editor provided by blizzard.

Its like they encouraged hacking

OH and Command and Conquer Red alert . The OG back when if you wanted to play against another person you had to bring an extra Play Stations and have 2 tvs lol

I loved all C&C games up to Yuri's revenge. C&C3 ,& all the newer ones suck dick





*god I cant remember how many hours I wasted on this game, Back then those graphics were the shit. I still remember the horrible action lol it was like comic **relief*

[video=youtube;7Uq92eCdNQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=7Uq92eCdNQM[/video]


----------



## Total Head (Apr 10, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> No man, the fucking Technodrome, or did you not get that far yet?


i beat the game once when i was about 10 (no game genie) and then i was done until i was twenty something and pulled out the nes for some nostalgia at a party and relived the horror of that damn level. when i was a kid it took me about 8 million tries and that fucking seaweed level was the one that just made me want to give up because it ate all my lives. that whole game is a masochist's wet dream. some of that gameplay was just absurd. raphael was as useful as tits on a bull for 98% of the game. i'm raging just thinking about it.


----------



## bud nugbong (Apr 10, 2013)

reg nintendo- RBI baseball, mario, zelda
64- mario party, mario kart, 1080 snowboarding
x-box-counter strike, halo , GTA
ps2- madden, FFXII, socom
360- cod, nba2ksomething, 

dont play much anymore so i canbe sure ive hit the 1000 hours with the 360 games, but i remember how fun the games for reg nintendo were, then going from that right to 64 ( didnt get many vid games growing up) was mindblowing. and the new 360 games are crazy, just the size of the levels and the online balogna is really sweeeeet.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 10, 2013)

Total Head said:


> i beat the game once when i was about 10 (no game genie) and then i was done until i was twenty something and pulled out the nes for some nostalgia at a party and relived the horror of that damn level. when i was a kid it took me about 8 million tries and that fucking seaweed level was the one that just made me want to give up because it ate all my lives. that whole game is a masochist's wet dream. some of that gameplay was just absurd. raphael was as useful as tits on a bull for 98% of the game. i'm raging just thinking about it.


I dunno, I never really had that much of a problem with the seaweed. After a while I could just fly through that stage without touching anything, but the technodrome was a bitch. I haven't beaten that game in forever, I might have to give it another shot once I finish Doom64.


----------



## Constiello (Apr 10, 2013)

*M i n e c r a f t .*

Ever since early 2011 I've spent hours almost every day playing it non stop.


----------



## ricky1lung (Apr 10, 2013)

Simcity 3000
Civiliazation 4
Call Of Duty
Gran Turismo 5


----------



## B166ER420 (Apr 10, 2013)

Mario Bros...all of 'em.....I wonder exactly how much time ive spent playing Mario,way more than a 1000 hrs!
Homeworld 1&2
Techmo Bowl...more than 1000hrs
Mario Golf 64
Waverace 64
Command&Conquer Red Alert 1&2
MECHASSAULT 1&2
Halo 1&2
Elder Scrolls 4&5
Call of Duty....all of 'em


Playing Tomb Raider right now and all I can say is Lara Croft is one BAD BITCH....lol.peace


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2013)

tomb raider is fucking awesome i just finished it amazing game. very good story


----------



## Apomixis (Apr 10, 2013)

I know it gives me the least street cred possible, but......... GT5. 

I will play this game till I die. True story.


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 10, 2013)

007 on N64
Tony hawk pro skater ps1
Roller coaster tycoon;: corkscrew follies PC
Heroes of might and magic 3 PC
Age of emperors III on PC
Halo 2&3 Xbox
Black ops II xbox 360


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 10, 2013)

bud nugbong said:


> reg nintendo- RBI baseball, mario, zelda
> 64- mario party, mario kart, 1080 snowboarding
> x-box-counter strike, halo , GTA
> ps2- madden, FFXII, socom
> ...


aweeeeee shhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeettttt. I forgot about Socom 3! Jesus when i was 12-13 i whored that game all summer long. me and some buddies stood up 32 hours straight playing Socom 3 online. Great times


----------



## StealthySteve (Apr 10, 2013)

all halo's... every call of duty since #4... damn stupidd world of warcraft...diablo 2... anndddddd.....the first mortal kombat on snes


----------



## Ganju (Apr 10, 2013)

Super Mario Land,diablo 2,Final Fantasy the whole series


Lol i still play diablo 2 on uswest 13 years have gone by =/


----------



## obijohn (Apr 11, 2013)

I played Everquest for over 5 years, so I know I have at least a thousand hours in it. Skyrim, maybe a few 100 hours tops. Currently playing Guild Wars two, hours daily since the end of November.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 15, 2013)

obijohn said:


> I played Everquest for over 5 years, so I know I have at least a thousand hours in it. Skyrim, maybe a few 100 hours tops. Currently playing Guild Wars two, hours daily since the end of November.


I was going to pick up GW2 however i heard you have to grind way to much in it


----------



## obijohn (Apr 15, 2013)

Quite the opposite, less grindy IMO than most other MMORPGs. You don't really get much XP from killing critters, you get it from exploring, clearing hearts (area deals where you help someone out), dynamic area events with dragons and other bosses, etc.


----------



## fb360 (Apr 16, 2013)

Man dude, so many...

DukeNukem comp
Roller Coaster Tycoon comp
Sims 1,2,3,4 comp
Simcity 2000 comp
Age of Empires 2 + EXP comp
Age of Empires comp
Warcraft OG comp
African Safari (dont ask) comp
Like 5x different architecture/landscape architecture software (I use to draw up floor plans of lavish houses before I went to architecture school)
FF7, FF8, FF9 comp/ps
NHL95, 98, 2003, 2005 comp
NFL Blitz n64
NFL Madden 95 comp
Fifa, like 3 of them from n64-ps-comp
Mario Bros all old school nintendo versions and n64
Zelda ocarina of time n64
Mario Kart n64
Perfect Dark OG (best shooter pvm all time) n64
Golden eye n64 eh wasn't PD
Socom 2 ps2 (best 3rd person shooter all time)
COD4,5,6,8 (I'll rape any of you on any of these)
Halo/2/3 xbox
Oblivion xbox/ps/comp
Everquest2 comp
Diablo 2 comp (I made G$$s off this game)
GW2 Comp (Still play every once in awhile)

*There are more little name ones, like gameboy games etc etc (At least another 20) but yeah, I'm a video game fanatic...*

My PD stats (something I'm very proud of, because we only played tourny style (2humans vs 8 perfect sims))


Last time I played COD, I was ranked <1500 in the world..., and I hardly play this game on a day to day basis.





Mookjong said:


> Cheyaa D2!! I played that shit for years, well botted that shit for years!! US east classic. I had the best Martel de fer on the realm sold it for like $150 cash iirc.
> View attachment 2567613
> 
> No Socom 2/3 players? I firmly believe that Socom would have been what COD is today if they didn't completely fuck up 4. It's what happen when you take away controller settings... I wish another 3rd person shooter would come out, first person is just not as tactical. Man there are so many things about Socom 2 I liked. Being able to pick your fucking teams for one!! Who the hell thought of that gay matchmaking of COD. I hate it!! I'd straight up start playing COD is you could do clan wars like Socom.
> ...


Who were you on East?? I was a legend bro, (was ranked "trusted on JSP without donating and for 3+ years without playing lol); unheard of. I made > 30G off that game.

Plus I played socom 2 so we might actually know each other lol

My bots on PVPEAST (Channels I ran; as you can see, they were constantly occupied; have 35 in there in the S/S):
CasterPK
SorcPK



I was a big player in the gm movement (as a classic player, you know about all the hacks). We set a precedent where good pvp players could pvp "good manners" and win their title.


----------



## Narse (Apr 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> world of warcraft ive spent 5 fucking years playing that game........literally almost every day, ive never ran out of wow time, except i took a recent 2 month break


Same here sunni! Everquest, FF11 and single player Jrpg's before wow for me though. I got my first Gladiator mount/title in 2008.


----------



## automated (Apr 21, 2013)

After this I realise I perhaps played a few too many games >_> (where on earth did I get the time)

_Console:
_Prototype I
Prototype II
Gears of war II
Call of duty series (mw/blackops)
Fable II
Dirt
Collin Mcrae
_
pc:
_Max paine
Command and conquer series
Diablo II
Homeworld
Homeworld II
Descent
Forsaken
Dungeon keeper II
Mech warrior
Wolfenstein
Doom

_browser games:
_gatewars
bootleggers
mobstar

_nintendo:
_Super mario series
Megaman series

_old school consoles:
_Space invaders
Pac man
Chopper command
moon patrol

_old old school console:
_pong


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 21, 2013)

Outing myself as a bit of a saddo here but I rack up over 100 hours a month playing FOOTBALL MANAGER, Ive bought it every year for 10 years now and its secrets are known to me so much that other addicts contact me through forums etc to seek advice on how to improve things in their own games.


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 21, 2013)

Chase the Pussy


----------



## thetester (Apr 22, 2013)

World of Warcraft is probably the only single game I've spent that much time on.

Oh yeah, and Everquest 1.


----------



## mc130p (Apr 22, 2013)

27,000 kills on CounterStrike: Source lol


----------



## ricky1lung (Apr 22, 2013)

I got into the overly repetitive The Simpsons Tapped Out on my phone.
Passes the time.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 22, 2013)

Final fantasy 7,8,9 and 10.
Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past, Ocarina of time, Windwaker, Twilight princess.
Cod: black ops1 and 2, and mw2.
Legend of Dragoon.
Threads of fate.
Skyrim.
Red dead redemption.
Goldeneye.
Tekken 5.
Smash bros melee and brawl.

Way too fucking many.


----------



## Coho (Apr 22, 2013)

EQ2...since just after launch. Hardcore for 5 years..now just for fun. It got like a freaking job.


----------



## TheSnake (May 11, 2013)

Goldeneye 007 (n64)
Metal gear solid (ps1)
Star craft (pc)
diablo 2 (pc)
Call of duty black ops 2 (360)
Call of duty MW2 (360)
Grand turismo 2 or 3? (ps2?)
Grand theft auto 3, vice city, san andreas, liberty city storys, vice city storys, gta4, ballad of gay tony, and lost and damn... All those combined have probably accounted for more time in game than it would take a chick from banging, to giving birth.

Not sure if its over 1000 hours, but damn close... Weeks of my effing life drained into this shit.


----------



## madprofessor (May 11, 2013)

hide the sausage


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (May 11, 2013)

Like I said before I'm behind on the times but loving it. After many many hours of Fallout 3, I'm now in the New Vegas world. The mods for this game are endless. 

At the homestead with the wife-



Some more intimate moments-



She loves her gun more than mine.


----------



## sunni (May 13, 2013)

odd name.......LOL


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (May 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> odd name.......LOL


LOL Are you talking about Sunny Smiles? haha There is more than one reason I picked her as my companion, Sunni.


----------



## Friedrice (May 17, 2013)

I'm suprised no ones mentioned league of legends. I played that shit for 6 months straight...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 18, 2013)

Final Fantasy Series 1-13, FF 7,8 AND 12 in particular I have spent the most time on hands down.
Diablo 2
League of legends
Doom
Quake 3 Arena
Alien versus Predator on PC <miss this game online back when Mplayer.com existed,before the site shut down was#7 out of 9000 in ranked.
Counterstrike source<alot of time spent here
Day of Defeat Source<countless hours playing this one
Command and Conquer 2 red alert and C&C Tiberium Sun
Starcraft
Guilty Gear X and Guilty Gear Isuka
Tekken 2,3,4 especialy Tekken Tag tournament 
Marvel vs Capcom 3 Ultimate
Resident evil 1 and 2 Played the holy hell out of R.E.2
Fifa 2012 and 2013


----------



## Friedrice (May 18, 2013)

Bioshock 2... Played that for a long time...


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (May 30, 2013)

Socom.Way more then 1000 hours.


----------



## brotherjericho (May 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> world of warcraft ive spent 5 fucking years playing that game........literally almost every day, ive never ran out of wow time, except i took a recent 2 month break


I used to play, but tired of it after less than a year. You must PvP or something .


----------



## sunni (May 30, 2013)

brotherjericho said:


> I used to play, but tired of it after less than a year. You must PvP or something .


i mostly pvp but i do some pve, i started out pveing im still wiped out from it..5 days a week for 6 hourrs a night ...


----------



## brotherjericho (May 30, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I played Diablo in win 95 and Descent.
> Those were both sorta dos games.
> Cyrix 133 processor and 128mb of ram.


Ah, ol' Cyrix...


----------



## brotherjericho (May 30, 2013)

OK, time to up my weird quotient

Games I've spent the most time on, but not 1000 days for any individual game: (in no order)

* Vampire Bloodlines (through several nonofficial patches)
* Resident Evil 4
* Neverwinter Nights 1&2 through all expansions
* Oblivion and Skyrim
* San Andreas
* Thief: Deadly Shadows
* Drakensang series
* Dragon Age 
* Fallout 3, New Vegas
* Borderlands 1&2
* Witcher series

I'm sure there's more there but Neville has made me hazy and I'm forgetting stuff.


----------



## Jetsfooo (May 30, 2013)

Phantasy star universe


----------



## Hazydat620 (May 30, 2013)

Skyrim, Fallout 3, Battlefield BC, BFBC2, BF 3, Red Dead Redemption, GTA SA, all on 360


----------



## Rawrb (May 31, 2013)

Halo 3, it will forever remain as my favorite game.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 31, 2013)

Rawrb said:


> Halo 3, it will forever remain as my favorite game.


I remember in its prime when Halo 3 would have over 300,000 people on during the weekends now you are lucky to see it get past 2,000


----------



## Rawrb (May 31, 2013)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> I remember in its prime when Halo 3 would have over 300,000 people on during the weekends now you are lucky to see it get past 2,000


Yeah I know, I still play on occasion and it's really competative now. Only die hard, old school players online now which means everyone's insane.


----------



## Doer (May 31, 2013)

Battlefield 3 and Apache Air Assault, on Xbox lately.
I got really into Tiger Woods Golf, went all the through to Tour Pro.

And then, way back, certainly Doom.


----------



## Cloudiology (Jun 13, 2013)

Final fantasy X...... so many 100% completes it's ridiculous


----------



## DonPanchoVilla (Jun 16, 2013)

International Super Star Soccer Deluxe in the SNES


----------



## Impman (Jun 16, 2013)

Im sure with a little programming we could get some Barron Relms Elite going on this web page


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 18, 2013)

I think I'm probably closer to 100,000 than 1000 hours on the Quake series.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 22, 2013)

Novalogic's Delta Force - Land warrior all the way thru Joint Ops but mainly Black Hawk Down, For a tad over 3 years, at least 25hrs a week, sometimes a bit more...lol

Damn that was a badass game to play online, have not found one that feels as neat to play as that game, but then, I am old as hell anyway...lol

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jul 27, 2013)

9k/hrs in guild wars 1
2.7k hours in GW2
rolled every timmer in FF series minus online type and crystal cronicals<which to me was not a true FF>
Ole' school before timers probably "Rragar" damn game not 1k/hrs played but i left my NES on almost a year once to beat it.


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 28, 2013)

Whenever a new Call of Duty comes out I play the shit out of it for a few months. Same thing with the GTAs.


----------



## cybergreen (Jul 28, 2013)

for me it would have to be WoW, Guild Wars, Star Wars kights of the old republic 1&2 and Battlefield bad company 2


----------



## pghdave420 (Jul 28, 2013)

wow,final fantasy tactics,bf bad company 2,bf3,counterstrike,darksouls,gta games,zelda games ive deff played thew most of them multiple times


----------



## rizzlaking (Jul 30, 2013)

cod, total war, and skyrim

i am nerd


----------



## allybam (Jul 30, 2013)

Shining force 2, Rings of Power, Civ 3-4-5(1000s each), WOW, Age of Empire 1, C&C, Dune, Warcraft, Road Rash  , Sonic, BF2, Total War series except shogun 2(1000s on each) and that's all I can deff remember putting in over 1000 on each, some would be way more than 1000 lol, cant beleave so few play civ and U call urselves stoners tut tut  

O yea how I forget GTA series


----------



## pghdave420 (Jul 30, 2013)

back before there was online gaming good ole n64.go over friends get all baked and play golden eye 007,perfect dark,mario party1-3,wcw vs nwo,


----------

